# CX Chariot Ski** HELP



## Cheycino

Hello everyone, 
I purchased a used CX ski chariot for my new daughter to join us skiing, only to find out that I do not have the right ski attachment! SO! I am desperately searching for a discontinued part to adapt it so that we can use it.. Otherwise, it was hundreds of dollars down the drain and more months indoors without a way to bring her outside with us! I am looking for a CX Chariot Ski axel adapter, 








Home 1


Best of motorcycle and technology review



bikecargotrailer.com




I know that this is a total long shot but if ANYONE knows anyone who may have this part, know where I can find it or ANYTHING, I would be so grateful. I have tried all retailers, contacted REI, THULE, Backcountry etc.. its discontinued and my only hope is to find it by chance. I will be the most grateful new mama to finally get back outside!! these months of quarantine have been brutal, especially with a little one lol Thank you so much in advanced! any suggestions are appreciated!
Cheyenne


----------



## Harvey

Cheycino... does look like it's out of stock. I assume you called Thule in CT? Unfortunately I've found Thule's customer service, which used to be excellent, to be severely lacking in the last two years.

Looks like it is for pulling a child behind a bike. How did you get it without all the parts? Is there another brand, where you could cut your loses and just buy another brand?

Sucks I know it looks like it was expensive.


----------



## marcski

Did you try Ebay?


----------



## Campgottagopee

I would say go to your local hardware store or even parts store. It looks like you could find something else that would work as an adapter.


----------



## Face4Me

Campgottagopee said:


> I would say go to your local hardware store or even parts store. It looks like you could find something else that would work as an adapter.


I was thinking the same thing ... you may be able to use something that could be adapted for this purpose. You could also check with a local bike shop, or even lawn mower repair shop ... they may be able to machine something for you.


----------



## marcski

Not sure this is what you're looking for...:









Thule CX1 Chariot Jogging Tire Kit 20100151 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Thule CX1 Chariot Jogging Tire Kit 20100151 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Or, 









Thule Chariot Trailer Strolling Kit New Boxed fits CX Cougar Cheetah Corsaire 872299037704 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Thule Chariot Trailer Strolling Kit New Boxed fits CX Cougar Cheetah Corsaire at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Cheycino

marcski said:


> Did you try Ebay?


I did I literally cannot find it anywhere! My best bet is trying to find someone who has an old one or knows someone who has an old one. Either the axel adapter OR a CX ski attachment


----------



## Cheycino

marcski said:


> Not sure this is what you're looking for...:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thule CX1 Chariot Jogging Tire Kit 20100151 | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Thule CX1 Chariot Jogging Tire Kit 20100151 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thule Chariot Trailer Strolling Kit New Boxed fits CX Cougar Cheetah Corsaire 872299037704 | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Thule Chariot Trailer Strolling Kit New Boxed fits CX Cougar Cheetah Corsaire at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


You're so kind, unfortunately, no. I am looking for the above image of the axel adapter, it looks like two bolts. Either that or another CX ski attachment


----------



## Cheycino

Face4Me said:


> I was thinking the same thing ... you may be able to use something that could be adapted for this purpose. You could also check with a local bike shop, or even lawn mower repair shop ... they may be able to machine something for you.


Not a bad idea. I will try to contact them.. It looks like it has to be a bolt that fits onto the axel and the inside will fit the attachment.. Seems a bit specific.


----------



## Cheycino

Harvey said:


> Cheycino... does look like it's out of stock. I assume you called Thule in CT? Unfortunately I've found Thule's customer service, which used to be excellent, to be severely lacking in the last two years.
> 
> Looks like it is for pulling a child behind a bike. How did you get it without all the parts? Is there another brand, where you could cut your loses and just buy another brand?
> 
> Sucks I know it looks like it was expensive.


SO i had to track this down in parts, a new one plus a ski attachment is upwards of a grand . So i purchased the chariot from one person and the ski kit from another- the owner of the ski kit said it should fit my model fine, and so did thule when I called but apparently not.. They haven't been much help really, just told me I am basically SOL lol
The hope is that if people can ask around or know someone who has this and see if we can track this part down. I am OVERWHELMED by the responses from everyone! I honestly didn't think anyone would bother lol such a great community


----------



## tirolski

What about have someone with a 3D printer fix ya up?
Or someone good with machining metal from a hardware store.
It’s not rocket surgery.
Seems like their is a demand for the thing as ya can’t find em anywhere. Once ya figure it out ya could help others...


----------



## Anna_F

Hello Cheyenne,

I got a used chariot plus ski attachment and the last owner had already figured out a solution for the same problem, he basically bought a long rod and screwed on the skis like that. Here are pictures, if you’re still interested I could send you more details.







Hope this helps,

Anna


----------

